# How often do you puff your cigar?



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

G'day All,

While I was enjoying my 5 Vegas Miami Robusto last week, I was wondering if I was smoking the cigar to slow or to fast. While smoking I had to help get the kids ready for bed.....blah blah blah, so I was puffing the cigar once every 2 or 3 minutes. Does this seem about right??

Regards,
Scott
:ask:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Well every cigar is different and the burn is effected in a lot of ways. Blend, humidity etc. Some people puff long and soft and some short and hard. It all depends I think. Just remember there's no wrong or right way as long as you enjoy it.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

louistogie said:


> Just remember there's no wrong or right way as long as you enjoy it.


well said! I don't think I would be able to puff once every 2-3 minutes, I'm more of a 2-3 times a minute puffer - depending on the mood and temperature of the surroundings


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I prob puff every 40 to 50 seconds. I would think every 2 to 3 minutes is pretty far apart but if it stayed light and you got a good amount of smoke you are good to go.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

louistogie said:


> Just remember there's no wrong or right way as long as you enjoy it.


thanks louistogie, enjoyment is what everyone should be getting out of their cigars, maybe that was the wrong way to ask if its right.


----------



## jmunnik (Nov 15, 2009)

For me there is no right or wrong way, but I do still experiment with these things. I still consider myself a newcommer.

Regards,
Joseph


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Each time I put in in my mouth?

LOL! J/K - I'm still learning and on some sticks it's as much as every 20 secs (large ring gauge) but usually about every 30 - 40 secs


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm generally a 1-2 times a minute puffer..


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I try to stick to 1 double draw every minute or so.

Don't have a stopwatch there but that is my ideal rythem


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Once a minute is roughly the "good average" for most sticks. I wouldnt recommend more than 2x a minute, you'll get the cigar burning too hot. Once ever 3 minutes just seems too far apart to me; I would think the cigar would turn off, no?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I go about 1-2 hits per minute.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

its rare to see me without a cigar in my mouth. I tend to leave it in my mouth the whole time and puff as i feel like it. Maybe 4-5 times a minute?


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

It depends on the cigar. If it's a smaller ring gauge I try not to puff too often. A bigger gauge and I'll puff a little more. There's a sweet spot in temparature that a cigar burns (and tastes) optimal at for me. It's also easier to cause unneeded burn issues by puffing away mulitiple times a minute.

Every 2-3 minutes sounds about right for me depending on the smoke. I like a nice relaxed pace ... it's a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

jarrod said:


> its rare to see me without a cigar in my mouth. I tend to leave it in my mouth the whole time and puff as i feel like it. Maybe 4-5 times a minute?


Wow...I'm not trying to call you out Jarrod; I'm just curious: How do you draw 4-5 times a minute and not taste anything but tar? Maybe I draw too hard. 

I'm probably once a minute to a minute and 15 secs, depending on the stick.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Wow...I'm not trying to call you out Jarrod; I'm just curious: How do you draw 4-5 times a minute and not taste anything but tar? Maybe I draw too hard.
> 
> I'm probably once a minute to a minute and 15 secs, depending on the stick.


i always have a stick in my mouth so i dont take big puffs while im working. Now if im having a premium with a nice drink, i take long, big draws every minute or so.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> Once a minute is roughly the "good average" for most sticks. I wouldnt recommend more than 2x a minute, you'll get the cigar burning too hot. Once ever 3 minutes just seems too far apart to me; I would think the cigar would turn off, no?


This is what I have always heard.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

think i do bout 1-2 puffs a minute..


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I think I take a puff every 45 seconds or so...


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

i usually take 1 or 2 puffs every minute. What louis said i agree with and makes a lot of sense. Same thing with bogner it also depends on my mood and my surrounding.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

It's always a good idea to let your cigar rest between puffs so that it doesn't get too hot and build up tar to the point where it smokes bitter but there is no science to it, you'll end up finding your range the more you smoke I think. Different sticks will also burn differently considering the variables... humidity, ambient temp, tobacco used to roll cigar, etc... I puff 1-3 times a minute as well depending on the size of the stogie.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It was said that every cigar is a bit different. There is not set amount of puffs that I do on a cigar as much as I guage how the cigar itself smokes. Some cigars smoke a bit slowly because of how they were rolled ( dense ) and if so I will puff more than usual. If the cigar is rolled a bit more loose I will puff less because it will tend to overheat. I can tell just by holding the cigar if it is heating up,,,you feel the heat thru the wrapper and onto your fingers and that should tell you to slow the pace of your smoke.


----------



## Casmund (Oct 31, 2009)

1-2 puffs a minute here depending on how the burn is going.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

It depends on how the stick is smoking. If it's smoking hot, then 1-2 puffs a minute.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

Usually once or twice a mile. Literally.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

When I started (which is not that long ago) I used the timer on my phone to countdown 1 minute and took a puff each time. That gave me a good idea of how the cigar should look like / burn when things are at a good pace. Now that I've got a decent idea of pacing, I can enjoy a smoke and not worry too much about over heating or letting the thing go out.


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Probably once every 30 to 40 seconds.


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

2-4 times a minute


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

Twice a minute


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Cigary said:


> It was said that every cigar is a bit different. There is not set amount of puffs that I do on a cigar as much as I guage how the cigar itself smokes. Some cigars smoke a bit slowly because of how they were rolled ( dense ) and if so I will puff more than usual. If the cigar is rolled a bit more loose I will puff less because it will tend to overheat. I can tell just by holding the cigar if it is heating up,,,you feel the heat thru the wrapper and onto your fingers and that should tell you to slow the pace of your smoke.


Pulled the words right out of my mouth Gary. It all depends on the cigar, if the cigar isn't giving me any problems I usually wait a 1-1.5 mins between puffs.


----------



## thebigfoot (Dec 1, 2009)

3-5 puff a min and practice blowing smoke rings


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

It depends on how cold it is outside! :boohoo: Actually, it does depend on the stick. I just try to enjoy myself, relax, ect....then let the stick itself dictate to speed up or slow down, depending on how it's burning (to hot, trying to go out, ect...


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Some days none.........
Some days one.........
Some days more than one...........

It really depends on my mood I guess.....and how busy I am in the shop.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I puff my cigars as often as it takes to get them smoked. 

I'm an iambic pentameter kind of smoker: 2 quick puffs followed by a long third puff, followed by a quick puff and a medium puff. It's not easy, but it works for me. After the 5 puffs I wait a minute or 2 then start another round of puffs. I do this over and over until the cigar comes to an end.


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

Trying to set a puff rate is like trying to herd cats. You do not control the smoke rate. (Or the horizontal and vertical, for that matter.) The cigar does that for you. 

Some will burn hot. 
Others not. 
Some burn quickly. 
Others slow. 
A few don't want to burn at all.

Listen to your cigar. It will tell you how often to draw.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

As others have noted, it depends greatly on the cigar itself, especially how humidified it is. Some cigars can be left sitting for thee or four minutes, and draw flawlessly the next time you draw on them. Others go out in less than a minute if they're ignored. Ultimately, this is one of those nuances that you'll just get a feel for the more you smoke.

Cheers...

Greg


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

louistogie said:


> .......Just remember there's no wrong or right way as long as you enjoy it.


This isnt quite true, puffing too often can adversely affect the flavor of the cigar by causing it to burn to hot.


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

louistogie said:


> Well every cigar is different and the burn is effected in a lot of ways. Blend, humidity etc. Some people puff long and soft and some short and hard. It all depends I think. Just remember there's no wrong or right way as long as you enjoy it.





Addiction said:


> This isnt quite true, puffing too often can adversely affect the flavor of the cigar by causing it to burn to hot.


Actually, it is precisely correct.

Some folks will beat a cigar to death. Maybe they don't mind the heat. Or they want to get their dose of vitamin N quickly. Those with an undeveloped palate may not mind the change in the flavor profile.

Cigars are all about pleasing yourself. What I like may not be what you like. That's cool. Enjoy what you like the way you like it.

There is no right or wrong way to do it.

Well, maybe one. _Not_ doing it.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

kid smoker said:


> Actually, it is precisely correct.
> 
> Some folks will beat a cigar to death. Maybe they don't mind the heat. Or they want to get their dose of vitamin N quickly. Those with an undeveloped palate may not mind the change in the flavor profile.
> 
> ...


Again I disagree. This isn't a politically correct you like carrots I like green beans kind of thing. If the cigar smokes hot its flavor is harsher, thats just the science of it. To man the people that prefer this prolly don't know they can change it by smoking a little slower.


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

Addiction said:


> Again I disagree. This isn't a politically correct you like carrots I like green beans kind of thing. If the cigar smokes hot its flavor is harsher, thats just the science of it. To man the people that prefer this prolly don't know they can change it by smoking a little slower.


Actually, it is exactly that. While I agree with you on the whys and wherefores, it is up to the individual to do it the way he likes. Who knows what he knows or doesn't know. Can he be taught to do it differently? Of course he can. Will he do it? I don't care. If he's happy with what he's doing after he has been shown the way it's o.k. by me. Why isn't it o.k. with you?

This is a public forum, and I understand that it is prudent for the experienced to share their knowledge with the uninitiated. However, once lead to knowledge, it is up to the man to decide what is best for him. In this case, most who are shown the way will find that they enjoy their smoke better than ever before. Some won't care.

On a separate note, that's the first time in five decades or so that I've been accused of being politically correct. Mayhaps I'm becoming too mellow as I contemplate my dotage?


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd say I'm about a 2 PPM (puffs per minute) smoker in most situations. Although when smoking with friends it's probably more like 1 a minute most times.


----------



## Chevy Man (May 3, 2009)

Like others have said the cigar should set the pace of how fast you puff to keep it in the sweet spot. Most cigars I smoke seem to do fine with one or two puffs a minute.


----------

